# Parting Out Carrier Airv Aircon



## photoghog (May 21, 2012)

Couldn't find the one part I needed (PCB main assembly was bad) for my outback air con so I bought a new one and am parting out my carrier airv air con. Good parts include remote and receiver and entire upper unit.

Email me at [email protected] if you need something.


----------

